# Massanutten - Regal Vistas



## NKN (Jun 20, 2014)

We've done an RCI Exchange for Regal Vistas section of Massanutten for Fall 2015.  This is the condo area just after the WaterPark, so it is not up on top of the mountain.

Are there any guest facilities in the actual condo area or do we need to go up the mountain for pools and exercise facilities?

We are looking forward to our trip.  Doing a little genealogy and a little Civil War stuff.

Thanks.
NKN


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 20, 2014)

Regal Vistas has its own small exercise room.  It only has a seasonal summer outdoor pool.  The closest indoor pool would be at Woodstone Center and it also has an exercise area.  You can also use Le Club but that one is further up the mountain.


----------



## pitterchi (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully someone who knows for sure chimes in.

The Regal Vistas are nice little duplex with garages.  If you got a 4bedroom then you essentially get the whole house.

I'm pretty sure the Regal Vistas have their own (exclusive) pool at the end of Chadwick Drive.

Here's the map:
http://massresort.indigofiles.com/downloads/Regal_Vistas.pdf

Have fun!


----------



## pmcdade (Mar 1, 2015)

pitterchi said:


> Hopefully someone who knows for sure chimes in.
> 
> The Regal Vistas are nice little duplex with garages.  If you got a 4bedroom then you essentially get the whole house.
> 
> ...



There is indeed an outdoor room and excercise room at the end of Chadwick drive.  I was just there last week, so the pool was closed for the winter.  Notable: There is a great sledding hill near the pool if you want to take the kids out. Bring a sled when you come!


----------



## NKN (Mar 1, 2015)

Generally, how early does the snow come?  Our trip starts Nov 1st.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2015)

You might get a dusting in early November, we did one year but not enough for sleighs.  It was enough to shut down part of skyline drive for one day.  Most years even with artificial snow making the slopes and snow tubing doesn't get going until the week before Christmas.  The other bad thing is that you will be between times.  The leaves will be way past prime and the fall hikes and chair lift rides stop running but the winter activities like skate and ski are not open for another 3 weeks.  The good thing is you can usually find discounts on activities like the water park, golf and zip lining. It's a quiet time with iffy weather.  We usually stay for a weekend around this time as it is the end of the 1st quarter and there is an extra day off school.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2015)

These homes look very nice from their web site.


----------



## pmcdade (Mar 7, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> These homes look very nice from their web site.



Having stayed there a couple of times, I can tell you the homes are very nice and well laid out. 

As to the snow question, it is fairly rare to have skiing before December or after March on this mountain.  Official ski season is typically Christmas week through the first week of march.  Before and after that you are taking a chance.


----------



## NKN (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses.  The snow question was because we DON'T want snow.  We want clean and dry roads for doing historical and genealogical trips.  

And, because we frequently spend a lot of time in the unit, we are really pleased with the status report on the quality of these units.

Thanks again.

nkn


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 7, 2015)

*The Museum of the Shenandoah Valley Winchester Va*



NKN said:


> We want clean and dry roads for
> doing historical and genealogical trips.



For anyone traveling along Interstate I-81 to or from Massanutten The Museum of the Shenandoah Valley is a must see.


----------



## NKN (Mar 8, 2015)

Miss Marty, thank you for the reference to the museum.  We've bookmarked it. 

NKN


----------

